# What is the weather like in your city today?



## Locket (Jul 10, 2014)

As lightning flashes, I think of starting this.


It is nice and cool and lightning to the north, but I am OK with that just as long as it doesn't come too close.

What is the weather like right now in your city?

Sorry if there is a thread already


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 10, 2014)

Too cold for July.


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Too cold for July.



That sucks. Its my birthday in six days and I wouldn't like it to rain.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I am going to have Isolated/Scattered Thunder Storms.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 10, 2014)

Way too hot here. I'm ready for autumn.


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 10, 2014)

It was warm today with a pop up shower.


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Way too hot here. I'm ready for autumn.



It's hot here too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mario97 said:


> It was warm today with a pop up shower.



Nice!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 10, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> That sucks. Its my birthday in six days and I wouldn't like it to rain.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I am going to have Isolated/Scattered Thunder Storms.


We share the same birthday did you forget?


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> We share the same birthday did you forget?



Yes. It's supposed to not rain, hope it doesn't either way.


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 10, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> What is the weather like in your city today?


In San Bernardino, it is either sunny and hot, 'on fire' and hot, or drizzling and hot ('oh my God, storm of the century!!!!'), but mostly the first, followed by the second, and rarely the third. 

As for today, sunny and hot.


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> In San Bernardino, it is either sunny and hot, 'on fire' and hot, or drizzling and hot ('oh my God, storm of the century!!!!'), but mostly the first, followed closely by the second, and rarely the third.
> 
> As for today, sunny and hot.



July weather.


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 10, 2014)

I remember when this city used to have seasons. Even the summers were characterized by thunderstorms, rather than the sameness of clear skies or a scattering of cirrus.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 10, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Yes. It's supposed to not rain, hope it doesn't either way.


It's supposed to be cold here


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> I remember when this city used to have seasons. Even the summers were characterized by thunderstorms, rather than the sameness of clear skies or a scattering of cirrus.



I think it still does, maybe you can't feel them

- - - Post Merge - - -



MozzarellaSticks said:


> It's supposed to be cold here



I feel bad for you


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 10, 2014)

It's supposed to be the middle of winter here. It gets a bit cold at night, but right now it's very sunny and comfortable. I'm in a t-shirt lol


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 10, 2014)

It's hot and I melt everyday. And then it rains everyday too so I get washed away into the sewers


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> It's supposed to be the middle of winter here. It gets a bit cold at night, but right now it's very sunny and comfortable. I'm in a t-shirt lol



Its Summer here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> It's hot and I melt everyday. And then it rains everyday too so I get washed away into the sewers



Nice putting that together.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 10, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Its Summer here.



I live in Australia, it's winter right now.


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 10, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> I think it still does, maybe you can't feel them


Haven't had a thunderstorm of late. You are in west San Bernardino? I am near the border with Highland and Redlands. Perhaps the western half of the city proper is much different.


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Haven't had a thunderstorm of late. You are in west San Bernardino? I am near the border with Highland and Redlands. Perhaps the western half of the city proper is much different.



Nope. Never heard of San Bernardino until now.


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 11, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Nope. Never heard of San Bernardino until now.


Then not sure why you were contesting my claim that it's summers are no longer characterized by thunderstorms.


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Then not sure why you were contesting my claim that it's summers are no longer characterized by thunderstorms.



Because I am. Please stay on topic


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 11, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Because I am. Please stay on topic


Your response makes no sense to me. Also, if this is not on topic I am not sure why you brought it up; i.e., the idea that I am misguided in claiming San Bernardino is no longer characterized by thunderstorms.


----------



## Capella (Jul 11, 2014)

perfect


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

Capella said:


> perfect



Good!


----------



## Nage (Jul 11, 2014)

sunny af


----------



## Hot (Jul 11, 2014)

It's been storming literally each night this week. I don't mind the rain, but the humidity in the morning is really annoying.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

I feel like the sun burned holes in my corneas it was so bright and it was so hot and my bf didn't turn on the AC in his car or roll down the windows


----------



## Mariah (Jul 11, 2014)

You don't pay too much attention to the weather if you never go outside.


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

Hot said:


> It's been storming literally each night this week. I don't mind the rain, but the humidity in the morning is really annoying.



It was really humid this morning, you would sweat.


----------



## mrcleanmagiclevi (Jul 11, 2014)

it's night time currently. the moon is shining bright though!


----------



## Hot (Jul 11, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> It was really humid this morning, you would sweat.


Yup. Thank goodness I don't go out in the morning.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 11, 2014)

It rained, then quit, then the sun was out, then it started storming.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 11, 2014)

mrcleanmagiclevi said:


> it's night time currently. the moon is shining bright though!



That is not weather.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2014)

It's been such a wet summer here. :/

Where are you sun!?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm jealous of everyone that's been getting rain/storms. It's always dry and sunny here.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 11, 2014)

rainy and freezing


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 11, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That is not weather.



It should be, though.

I mean, we have sunny - why can't we have "moony"?


----------



## Alice (Jul 11, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> It should be, though.
> 
> I mean, we have sunny - why can't we have "moony"?









It's overcast. Looking like it's gonna rain.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 11, 2014)

clear blue skies 25 degrees


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 11, 2014)

Humid.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 11, 2014)

sunny


----------



## mahoumaki (Jul 11, 2014)

its raining its pouring but its ok! i like rain uwu


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 11, 2014)

Cloudy rn, but it's supposed to rain later today. It rained pretty hard yesterday too. July's usually pretty rainy here.


----------



## Emily (Jul 11, 2014)

It's been really warm today omg but its gone cloudy now


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

Mostly cloudy with a 30% chance of rain and the forcast calls for scattered thunderstorms


----------



## Improv (Jul 11, 2014)

sunny and extremely warm, very little clouds


----------



## WonderK (Jul 11, 2014)

Sunny and hot.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

sunny, hot and humid. I need it to get cloudy so I can pull the shades up.


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

Alyx said:


> sunny, hot and humid. I need it to get cloudy so I can pull the shades up.



It is cloudy here


----------



## Meira (Jul 11, 2014)

It's sunny and windy over here. I want it to warm up a bit


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 11, 2014)

Sunny, but it's getting cloudy outside.


----------



## n64king (Jul 11, 2014)

Clear & 81F/27C outside. A tiny humid, like 10% but not uncomfortable by far.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2014)

It's pretty sunny today for a change! 

It's not too too hot but it's not cold either so it's all good! I honestly think that inside my house is hotter than outside. Better open my windows...


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

Shimmer said:


> It's pretty sunny today for a change!
> 
> It's not too too hot but it's not cold either so it's all good! I honestly think that inside my house is hotter than outside. Better open my windows...



 Perfect weather!

Had a small Thunderstorm Earlier, I think we may get some more rain.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 11, 2014)

Hot and probably going to storm like every other night in july


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 11, 2014)

Sunny and hot. Too hot.


----------



## unravel (Jul 11, 2014)

Cloudy and the temp is fine


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 12, 2014)

Ridiculously hot. Its been a year since it's rained, seriously. @_@ At night time its still hot at 70F ><


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cold breeze.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

Today/yesterday has been pretty cool compared to what it has been, which surprised me. I actually had to wear clothes to stay warm for once lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 12, 2014)

Cool for about two weeks and loving it, my room currently doesn't have good shading so I had to put up cloth and stuffs to keep the light out, it gets terribly hot Dx Love this breeze, though <3


----------



## goodra (Jul 12, 2014)

there's a thunderstorm going on right now, with very light rain or no rain at all

lately it's been cloudy and not too hot, or sunny with a clear sky and too hot to be outside


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2014)

very windy today


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2014)

Cold and raining. 

It was really hot yesterday and I stayed at a friend's place last night, so I didn't think to take an umbrella or a jacket out with me. I made my way home in the cold and rain in hot pants, wedge sandals, and a crochet cardigan.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 12, 2014)

It's cloudy and dull here.

This morning the weather was slightly sunny for about an hour before the carnival started, but then it went in. I cancelled my plans to go shopping after it started raining.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm not sure about today, but during the summer it's usually really hot during the day (It was 111 degrees the other day) and cold at night.


----------



## Locket (Jul 12, 2014)

It is currently 1 P.M. here, and its about 80 degrees outside. Not bothering me, just perfect. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> It's cloudy and dull here.
> 
> This morning the weather was slightly sunny for about an hour before the carnival started, but then it went in. I cancelled my plans to go shopping after it started raining.


I've heard that it is supposed to be rainy in spots around the U.S..


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

From what I can see it's hot and sunny, again. Yuck.


----------



## Cou (Jul 12, 2014)

Pretty hot today. Considering dipping in he pool but kinda too lazy too ._.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

Hot and sunny again, but I'm glad we finally got a lot of rain last night.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 12, 2014)

It's been storming all day.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 12, 2014)

It's hot but there's a good breeze.


----------



## Locket (Jul 12, 2014)

Mariah said:


> It's been storming all day.


 And I thought that you never payed attention about it.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 12, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> And I thought that you never payed attention about it.



It kept waking me up all day.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

It's so hot outside.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 12, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> It's so hot outside.



This statement exemplifies every day in the summer in Texas . Texas = burning hot summers and freezing cold winters.


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 13, 2014)

Cool and cloudy


----------



## Locket (Jul 13, 2014)

Kirito said:


> This statement exemplifies every day in the summer in Texas . Texas = burning hot summers and freezing cold winters.



 Maybe it is just the deserts...? I live in Utah, and that is a desert...


----------



## Saylor (Jul 13, 2014)

Kirito said:


> This statement exemplifies every day in the summer in Texas . Texas = burning hot summers and freezing cold winters.


I definitely wouldn't call Texas winters freezing cold, but it is a big state, I guess it must get pretty cold in some areas.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 13, 2014)

It would have been funnier if the title was "What's the weather like in your neck of the woods?"

Yes. 
No? ;n;


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jul 13, 2014)

In the morning it looked like it was going to rain, but now its sunny and windy


----------



## Locket (Jul 19, 2014)

Sunny! But, it is smokey.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 19, 2014)

in new york city right now the sun is setting and it's partly cloudy


----------



## nabooru (Jul 19, 2014)

raining. rubbish!


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 19, 2014)

Stormy, I'm under my sheet in bed


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 19, 2014)

it's cloudy and cold. it might rain later in the morning or in the afternoon.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

Cloudy-ish


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 19, 2014)

This morning it was super cloudy, but it's sunny out right now and pretty hot


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 19, 2014)

There was SUPPOST to be a hurricane/big storm but it got weaker so now all were expecting is heavy rain, if not just rain.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice and warm today, with plenty of sun.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 19, 2014)

cloudy but i like it


----------



## hzl (Jul 19, 2014)

right now the fog is so bad I can see barely anything past my balcony, and I live in the city centre so that's pretty bad
Last night was amazing though, huge thunder storm


----------



## itsbea (Jul 20, 2014)

"cool" right now... mainly because it's 8:41 a.m... which is definitely bound to change around 12-2pm


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 20, 2014)

It's sunny today. Sunny and hot ._.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 20, 2014)

It's sunny out, it's going to get hot today


----------



## Mao (Jul 20, 2014)

Rain, thunder, lightning. England.

Edit: correction, a few hours ago it was pretty hot but not there's lightning and stuff so chakdjsncndk


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 20, 2014)

Pretty warm out. It's supposed to get hot this week though .


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 20, 2014)

Hot and humid.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 20, 2014)

the weather's pretty bad right now, it's rainy and humid. ): hopefully it will get better later.


----------



## Titi (Jul 20, 2014)

Incredibly hot here... Dry, boiling, no air whatsoever. And I don't have A/C at home.
It's horrible, could not get any work done today or yesterday.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 20, 2014)

It's like 2:30 in the afternoon or something where I am. It's pretty bright out, but the sky is completely white. Actually, it's been like that for a while now. Probably gonna get a little tiny rain or something in a day or two. Even if it does become stormy and crap, not overly worried; this is Florida. Lightning strikes are cooler than a fireworks show. In fact, I kinda want it to be stormy.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm here, in the south east of London, and it's been incredibly hot and sunny lately. It was earlier on today, but like around 5pm or so, it went all cloudy and we had a small thunderstorm. We've been having lots of thunderstorms lately, actually.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 20, 2014)

Sunny and dry. I miss humidity.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 20, 2014)

Hot and disgusting.
Typical summer weather for here.


----------



## Noah2000 (Jul 20, 2014)

Pretty warm (and incredibly humid lol) with overcast skies.


----------



## Locket (Jul 20, 2014)

Hot, dry, 91 degrees, and sunny .


----------



## Mariah (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Locket (Jul 21, 2014)

Mariah said:


> View attachment 57165


Thats awesome!


July 21st 11:09 AM:
 Sunny at 82 degrees with a pollen alert.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 21, 2014)

It's warm and sunny where I'm at today. Hoping it doesn't get too hot though.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 22, 2014)

It was really stormy today, and the tornado sirens went off when the storm was at its worst.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

little of clouds

boring desert weather


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2014)

It's 16?C and it's only 9:30am. This is not normal for Scotland. It's going to be hot later.


----------



## Cariad (Jul 22, 2014)

It's kinda humid and raining  I'm in Swansea ATM so it's typical welsh weather


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

Fairy Godmother said:


> It's 16?C and it's only 9:30am. This is not normal for Scotland. It's going to be hot later.



i wish the us used celsius, i don't know the conversion rate on the top of my head so i have to look it up ._.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 22, 2014)

To hot! The humidity is really high. I just got back from a long bike ride. If I had the choice, I would just stay home but I can't slack off on my exercise. I wish it was raining... I love rain and snow <3


----------



## Brackets (Jul 22, 2014)

It's hot and rainy in Rome


----------



## Improv (Jul 22, 2014)

my computer says it's storming and who am i to question this
EXCEPT IT'S SUNNY


----------



## Miaa (Jul 22, 2014)

77?F right now at 10:13am. Estimated high of 97?F (36?C) today ):​


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2014)

Miaa said:


> 77?F right now at 10:13am. Estimated high of 97?F (36?C) today ):​



Holy. I do not envy you in the slightest. I'm hiding from the sun with the fan on at just 27?C.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 22, 2014)

Fairy Godmother said:


> Holy. I do not envy you in the slightest. I'm hiding from the sun with the fan on at just 27?C.



Haha! Anything colder than 70?F (21?C) is too cold over here! I wouldn't last in cold weather. 27?C is like _perfect_ temperature here!


----------



## Libra (Jul 22, 2014)

Sunny day today, while yesterday it was raining a lot. Expecting rain again tomorrow. And sun the day after that. Much fun will be had trying to decide what to wear and whether to take an umbrella or not...


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2014)

Sticky and hot. In other words, _*disgusting.*_


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 22, 2014)

Too hot . Not a fan of the 90's.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 22, 2014)

It was super hot and sunny today, which was nice. I seem to bring the rain with me everywhere I go though, usually.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2014)

super hot & humid, clear skies.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 22, 2014)

It's 107? in Phoenix. Kill me.​


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 22, 2014)

mostly cloudy. mid 70s. pretty good day for summer.


----------



## katelynross (Jul 22, 2014)

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs

But tbh its kinda hot as balls and cloudy but the wind is sorta cooling i guess


----------



## Songbird (Jul 23, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miaa said:


> Haha! Anything colder than 70?F (21?C) is too cold over here! I wouldn't last in cold weather. 27?C is like _perfect_ temperature here!



Um. I had to visit Minnesota when it was -60 degrees Farenheight. Car batteries froze.


----------



## Lassy (Jul 23, 2014)

Typhoon. Wohooo. Been raining a lot. Still went to get my boba milk tea e3e


----------



## Alette (Jul 23, 2014)

It's really sunny where I am... I'm playing Animal Crossing sat under a tree in my garden with my laptop on my lap at the moment :3


----------



## dropinthebucket (Jul 23, 2014)

cooler then yesterday and sunny!


----------



## Locket (Jul 23, 2014)

Sunny at 68?, only because its 8:08 AM here, but the high is 97?.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Boy, the enjoyment of living in a desert.


----------



## Vida (Jul 23, 2014)

There is a thunderstorm in my city at the moment :3


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jul 23, 2014)

Isn't it good to have 4 season? Imagine is summer 365 days...everyday and every night...lol


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Really, really, really hot. Thank you drought :'(


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 24, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Really, really, really hot. Thank you drought :'(



YEP. I hate you drought and heat wave ;.;


----------



## wintersoldier (Jul 24, 2014)

it's kind of warm right now, but still a little windy. :>


----------



## Locket (Aug 2, 2015)

(This is my old thread) 

I decided that I should bring this back


----------



## creamyy (Aug 2, 2015)

It would make a difference if I actually went outside.
It's alright considering it's been pretty cold for last few days. 
Keen for spring~


----------



## Locket (Aug 2, 2015)

creamyy said:


> It would make a difference if I actually went outside.
> It's alright considering it's been pretty cold for last few days.
> Keen for spring~



Me too XD 

For me, it's probably around 70 F with a wind chill


----------



## Mariah (Aug 2, 2015)

This thread is full of so many people that left.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 2, 2015)

It's forecasted to be in the high 70s to low 80s for the next 10 days or so.


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 2, 2015)

Heavy rain or scorching sun at completely random intervals. Ah, the joys of Florida summer.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 2, 2015)

Way too warm here, gosh I hate summer (yes I said it)

But it was nice and sunny today, and now (currently 4:38am here) it's a clear night, as well


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

On fire... smokey as all heck. That's our weather.


----------



## Enny156 (Aug 2, 2015)

It's actually sunny here today o: But it's probably cold outside anyway. The weather this summer has been the worst ever, and swedish summers are rarely good. We haven't had one single warm day since early june when we had three days, AND I WAS SICK ALL THREE DAYS.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 2, 2015)

It's been pretty windy today which made it feel cooler, and apparently a hurricane might hit us next week.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> On fire... smokey as all heck. That's our weather.



ya they actually said it on the news about cali lol...
ya it's pretty noice weather here too and wayyy tooo hot.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 2, 2015)

Hot and humid. It was chilly this morning when I left for work, and cold here at work so I have a hoodie. But it's going to be hot, hot, hot when I leave.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

Too hot to be alive (on visiting my sister 4 hours away)


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

cloudy


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Clear sky


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 2, 2015)

95 degrees out today... Cool compared to the 100+ degree heat we've been having recently this week... Though there looks like there's going to be some thunderstorms rolling in by the end of the week.


----------



## Locket (Aug 2, 2015)

It's currently 80.9 F. It's ssupposed to be in the 90s.


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

I wouldn't know, I never leave my room. But I think it's sunny out, 91 degrees. Eh.


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 2, 2015)

89?F and sunny with low humidity.  A little hot for my taste, but I'm looking forward to the storm that's supposed to happen tonight!


----------



## Locket (Aug 2, 2015)

Oblivia said:


> 89?F and sunny with low humidity.  A little hot for my taste, but I'm looking forward to the storm that's supposed to happen tonight!



It's gonna rain for us tomorrow. Our city said we couldn't water our lawns on Mondays. It rained every Monday since.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 2, 2015)

Clear with clouds in the distance. Really boring if you ask me...Phoenix always needs rain!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2015)

Here in Texas it's 100 degrees Fahrenheit, every day, all day

Every day, all day 

All day

Day


----------



## Mariah (Aug 2, 2015)

We have a severe thunderstorm warning.


----------



## biibii (Aug 2, 2015)

it thunderstorms erryday at night and during the day its like 110 degrees rip


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Very sunny, no clouds just bright blue sky :')


----------



## wassop (Aug 3, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Here in Texas it's 100 degrees Fahrenheit, every day, all day
> 
> Every day, all day
> 
> ...



this is 100% true no exaggeration i can attest


----------



## Javocado (Aug 3, 2015)

Disgusting humid weather.


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 3, 2015)

it was hot today &nd its gonna be hot tomorrow. So basically it gonna be hot till late october


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

cloudy again


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 3, 2015)

Too hot.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 3, 2015)

Sunny and humid. Stormed last night and knocked some power out.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

hot, humid and above all, gross


----------



## Locket (Aug 4, 2015)

It was rainy ( I knew it would rain XD)


----------



## okaimii (Aug 4, 2015)

Today was really nice out. Sunny and warm with a nice breeze. Yesterday was a different story though. It was storming really bad.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

today is a relief compared to last week omg 

it's in the 70's and in the evening it's gorgeous


----------



## Gotenks (Aug 5, 2015)

Very warm, and it has been like that for the past month!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Man, I just want to die in this heat. This is Fahrenheit. 
(I live in a town called Spring, it's not saying it's the spring season, just in case that confused anyone)


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Aug 5, 2015)

as someone who's extremely terrified of storms and such, i'd like to kindly tell the weather where i am to stop right now immediately. it's been super duper stormy in my city and it's been t errible. 

not stormy as in like regular thunder and lightning, but full-on green skies, 100 kmph wind, and rain pouring down as if 200 showers were going all at once.

basically the weather where i am is always super terrible in like late july-early august and it's forever scary to me.


----------



## Quill (Aug 5, 2015)

It's been 90% humidity, chilly, and grey all last month but the past couple days haven't been so bad. The humidity cleared a little today and the sun even came out this afternoon, finally.


----------



## Darian (Aug 6, 2015)

It's been hot and humid!!!! Temperatures have been about 104 to 108 degrees Fahrenheit these past few weeks and I HATE it!


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 6, 2015)

Overcast and humid. Very bleh weather.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2015)

It's been pretty cold and super rainy for this past week. So yucky. Where did the summer weather go!?


----------



## Saylor (Aug 8, 2015)

It's been super hot lately but I think later today we might get a thunderstorm.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 8, 2015)

It's hot out here for a pimp.


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 8, 2015)

Actually quite hot  which makes a nice change!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 8, 2015)

humid 

gross 

hot

smh


----------



## ams (Aug 8, 2015)

Sunny, mid 20s, basically perfect!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

It's bright, sunny, no clouds in the sky, and 106 degrees Fahrenheit.

I am not stepping outside


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

dang double post glitch


----------



## Locket (Aug 8, 2015)

It's been cloudy and rainy today.


----------



## KittyO (Aug 8, 2015)

It's been raining so hard, and it's supposed to be summer.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> It's been cloudy and rainy today.



Wish it would rain here


----------



## Locket (Aug 9, 2015)

It is sunny today  I actually mowed the lawn today


----------

